# Mummy Worms? Best new bait!



## TrailMaster (Jan 14, 2015)

Have you seen the new Mummy Worms? Great for ice fishing or actually for any time of the year. Much like a grub worm, these are mummified grubs that work awesome and store great. Can be stored up to 2 years in a fridge or 8 months in your tackle box. Available in many colors, these are the latest thing to hit the market for bait and are incredible.

We took them down to Fish Lake last weekend and in 4 hours caught 88 fish!

Get yours today at www.fakespamurl.com


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool. Are they soft or hard?

On the topic of new baits, I bought and tried these...

http://www.amazon.com/Dillon-Glow-Dark-Maggots-Prop/dp/B000KDUI3Q

They glow for a few minutes, recharge with a flashlight... did surprisingly well on them with a dab of smelly jelly.

-DallanC


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I particularly like the name of the website.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks like i should give them a try next time I'm out on the ice and test them out on trout!


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Them are interesting Dallon. Are they actually the size of a real maggot? I may have to give them a try.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

FULLHOUSE said:


> Them are interesting Dallon. Are they actually the size of a real maggot? I may have to give them a try.


They are really small... IMO small is good, especially when you put them on a jig head. I'd guess the size at .4 to .5" long and maybe just over 3/16th inch at the widest point. Smaller than most live waxies.

*Edit: forgot to mention these are super soft.

-DallanC


----------

